# Rollfast springer fork



## axsepul (Oct 3, 2011)

ROLLFAST SPRINGER FORK

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330621673049?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## JRE123 (Oct 3, 2011)

A lot of parts missing on the lower end: Links,Bushings Shoulder bolts.


----------



## axsepul (Oct 3, 2011)

JRE123 said:


> A lot of parts missing on the lower end: Links,Bushings Shoulder bolts.




Do you know where I can buy those parts? If so let me know and I will not sell it!


----------



## Jose (Oct 12, 2011)

Those are easy to make at home....A guy laughed at me and said "you will never get those to work!" And he gave me the Hoppalong delux version for FREEEEE! Now they on my 1938 Rollfast and working SWEET


----------

